# And One more "shoeless" Honda



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

At least they are not asking $1500-2000 for it..... like we've seen in the past.... hmy:

They added side shoes, but it was WAY too late, also notice the cracked auger housing bottom area..... 

Honda 928 Snowblower

_"Electric start track drive. Good condition."

_


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Jumping jehoshaphat! That is abuse, plain and simple.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

How can you possibly call that "good condition?" 
Something got thunked in there pretty good. That impeller blade is not running too well, IMO.:smiley-confused009:


----------

